# Remodeling



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Plumbing time


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Felix84 said:


> Plumbing time


 Interesting.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume it wasn't a Licensed Plumber who did this work.


----------



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

No it was


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Felix84 said:


> No it was


 Fascinating.

Where do you live and which Plumbing Code do you follow?


----------



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

The city of Chicago and here we can use cast and Illinois plumbing code section 890


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Felix84 said:


> The city of Chicago and here we can use cast and Illinois plumbing code section 890


 So, is the Sanitary Tee on its side the vent for the shower, or is it a combination vent/drain?


----------



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

The San tee is on it's side it's only a vent


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Felix84 said:


> The San tee is on it's side it's only a vent


Not allowed here... Don't see how that could be allowed anywhere...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What size was that joist that was drilled for that drain pipe?


----------



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nor allowed where ?? What do you use to vent your drains because Thats how we do here


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Felix84 said:


> The San tee is on it's side it's only a vent


Interesting to see just how divergent the differing Plumbing Codes can be.

We wouldn't be able to use a Sanitary Tee in that orientation below the flood rim. We would have to use a Wye and the bottom of the vent piping would have to be rolled above the center line of the drain before going horizontal.

The horizontal to horizontal medium sweeps below the flood rim would also be disallowed under the UPC.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Felix84 said:


> Nor allowed where ?? What do you use to vent your drains because Thats how we do here


Hello! Introduction Requested 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

plumber jim said:


> what size was that joist that was drilled for that drain pipe?


2 3/4


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Felix84 said:


> 2 3/4


Are you not understanding my request for an introduction?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I started my apprenticeship in Chicago fourteen years ago and we couldn't do that s***. There are 90's on the horizontal no long turns. Cast to pvc what kind of joint are they using. San tee no. I saw some other things wrong too, but what do I know:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The venting on the shower would fail anywhere.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Felix84 said:


> Plumbing time


 What local are you from anyway?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Felix84 said:


> Nor allowed where ?? What do you use to vent your drains because Thats how we do here


Niagara region, Ontario. We use Section 7, Ontario Building Code 2006. it is similar to Canada's National Plumbing Code of the same year. 

One of the 10 fixture waste requirements for fixtures protected by a p-trap is "lower vent connection must be made above the horizontal center line of the trap arm it is connected to..."

With this logic it is even technically illegal to roll a San tee up on a 45 with a street 45 glued in on smaller bore (1-1/4 & 1-1/2). With 2" and above you are safe because of the size of the fittings. But no inspector would ever nail you for that.

That being said, if you were wet venting that fixture with a lav against the wall there, you could lay it on it's side, but a San tee would still not be acceptable. It would have to be a wye and 45 combo.

Hey if that passes inspection wherever you are, then good on you, but you posted pics on a forum to be scrutinized by 3000 and change plumbing professionals. If God himself installed that piping, this crowd would still find something wrong with it... :laughing:

Water off a ducks back my friend... Now how bout that intro???

Sent from my iPhone using Memory and documentation...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Felix84 said:


> 2 3/4


No, I mean what size joist is that, not the hole size.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

how bout a flippin' cleanout........:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Cast to pvc what kind of joint are they using


 I can't remember what they're called, but I've used them quite a bit over the years -- Usually only when the hub is an odd size/weight and I can't get a Ty seal to seat properly. 

I generally wrap the base of the PVC adapter with oakum and then pound in lead wool -- Once I've got the lead wool packed in as tight as possible I hit the outside of the hub with a torch until the lead starts to smoke and then caulk it with a hot iron.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> No, I mean what size joist is that, not the hole size.


In picture 3, that 3" pipe, the joist has been cut out completely, not notched...

Me wonders if "plumbing time" means this is his first attempt at it...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> In picture 3, that 3" pipe, the joist has been cut out completely, not notched...
> 
> Me wonders if "plumbing time" means this is his first attempt at it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I think that's actually the upper plate of the wall we see in picture 2.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This does not even remotely meet Chicago code.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Please tell me that's a 3" tee up there by the water closet???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What a waste of pipe


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> What a waste of pipe


 I agree.

Aside from the obvious **** ups -- Why did he cut in his Wye's so low?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I still can't figure out what the heck he did. 

I can tell ya he didn't wipe none of the soldered joints, and sure as heck didn't line up the lettering on the pipe. 

I can't stand to see the lettering upside down. 

And, why would you drill 2 holes in that joist for the shower drain, when you only need one? (if you knew how to...........nevermind)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I bet he doesn't even use RS #5


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You tried the Blu yet?. 

Pretty good stuff. Little pricey, though


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to know what the heck is going on under that wash sink.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I can't remember what they're called, but I've used them quite a bit over the years -- Usually only when the hub is an odd size/weight and I can't get a Ty seal to seat properly.
> 
> I generally wrap the base of the PVC adapter with oakum and then pound in lead wool -- Once I've got the lead wool packed in as tight as possible I hit the outside of the hub with a torch until the lead starts to smoke and then caulk it with a hot iron.


We call it a spigot fitting down here but, here is a big but, it looks like it is backwards, or something.Usually we just use a multi-seal gasket straight onto the pvc, bevel one end, grease it and beat it in with a board and BFH. That fitting looks like the one that is meant for a multi-seal gasket inside the large end and beat onto cast iron...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Felix, Thank You for buying my book...
I'd recognize the plumbing techniques you've used anywhere...:thumbup:


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

an LDR ball valve?garbage...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

No band iron here . That wouldn't be allowed at all on anything


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You tried the Blu yet?.
> 
> Pretty good stuff. Little pricey, though


I use it on iron pipe you can tighten 2" with ease using that stuff. Just got to let it cure for a few minutes before hitting it with air.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You tried the Blu yet?.
> 
> Pretty good stuff. Little pricey, though


No I haven't, but I will. I like the blue stuff.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder how long Felix has been in the remodulating business.... :laughing:


----------



## PlumbRob7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not allowed here either.. the use a sanitary tee like that or running a flat vent.. Why not wet vent?


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

suzie said:


> I started my apprenticeship in Chicago fourteen years ago and we couldn't do that s***. There are 90's on the horizontal no long turns. Cast to pvc what kind of joint are they using. San tee no. I saw some other things wrong too, but what do I know:whistling2:



Why not offset the drain under the wall, put a 2" tee on it's back then long turn out and trap it, that vent would not pass inspection, even in Chicago, it needs to be rolled up breaking the centerline of the horizontal


----------

